# Mac and Java: Still Good



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

For you Java programmers:

Oracle will be supporting Java through the OpenJDK. Java is not going to be abandoned on the Mac after all.



> The Java developer community can rest assured that the leading edge Java environment will continue to be available on Mac OS X in the future.


_Hasan Rizvi_, Senior Vice President of Development, Oracle​


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Thumbs up. Not surprised in the least but glad they didn't leave Java developers flapping in the breeze for too long.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It was never going to be abandoned on the Mac in the first place. Widespread bad "jumping to conclusions" reporting.

All that ever happened there was that Apple decided that they should not be devoting THEIR resources to developing their own version of Java any longer. The platform is way more than popular enough now that Apple shouldn't need to do this themselves, and as it turns out -- Apple was right. Again.


----------

